# Art Buddy



## Bow (Mar 10, 2012)

The "I did nothing" stare...


----------



## wellington (Mar 10, 2012)

So cute. I had a cockatiel years ago, looked just like yours. I had actually won him from a pet store I was buying fish from. Now I have a Quaker.


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2012)

wellington said:


> So cute. I had a cockatiel years ago, looked just like yours. I had actually won him from a pet store I was buying fish from. Now I have a Quaker.



Haha, I had to buy him because he ate one of my Mothers earrings when we were in a store. One of those you may or may not have broken it instances. Luckily he won us over with his dancing and singing of show tunes.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cute little helper......


----------



## Floof (Mar 11, 2012)

Cute! Seems like the "I did nothing" stare is standard fare with birds... At least, with all those I've met... Unfortunately, I've never had the pleasure of meeting a tame cockatiel. Maybe someday. (I AM, however, deeply in love with Green Cheek Conures and Rose Breasted Cockatoos. Which is funny, because this time last year I was terrified of birds!)


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2012)

Floof said:


> Cute! Seems like the "I did nothing" stare is standard fare with birds... At least, with all those I've met... Unfortunately, I've never had the pleasure of meeting a tame cockatiel. Maybe someday. (I AM, however, deeply in love with Green Cheek Conures and Rose Breasted Cockatoos. Which is funny, because this time last year I was terrified of birds!)



It's funny but there don't seem to be many tame cockatiels out there, I've only met two besides mine. Duki was a small baby when I got him so he's very tame. Tame to the point of almost being annoying lol


----------

